# B.J. f**kin PENN sig request!



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Thought it was about time I rocked a sig on here. And whats better then to represent the all time great legendary BJ Penn.

I'm looking for a simple, not to flashy kind of look. Not to many pictures, two at the most. Apart from that I'll leave it in your hands. I've seen the work of some the guys here and it's briliant.

Just adding som pics with the look and mood that I'm after, if you are able to use some of them that would be great.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Been a while but I gave it a go.







....


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

That's absolutely golden. Thank you!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

That's a sweet sig.

More BJ sigs the better


----------

